# This Surefire worth anything?



## stk10767 (Jan 15, 2018)

I found this flashlight in my tool chest the other day. It works fine, but I can't find any like it for sale so I have no idea what its worth. Any ideas? Its a Surefire original with the rounded bezel and anodized in blue.


----------



## nbp (Jan 15, 2018)

If you can attach a picture, members can help you ID it which will aid in your search for recent sale values.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2018)

Pic no worky for me.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 15, 2018)

I can't see the picture, either, and I am not a collector nor do I have anything but pedestrian knowledge of Surefire products, however, that being understood, I have only ever seen a few Surefire lights annodized in blue, and they were all the original 6P. I couldn't speculate accurately on what they are actually worth, but one sold on eBay in new condition, OEM packaging included, at the end of October, and one is currently for sale. IMO, any of the special 6P's are way overvalued, even among Surefire products. I would rather have a black original 6P, the blue is ugly. YMMV


----------



## stk10767 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pic work now?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 15, 2018)

stk10767 said:


> Pic work now?
> ....



Yep, that's worth something to a collector  ... nice flashlight


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2018)

Very cool! 

Definitely worth showing off in the "rare and unusual SureFire" thread. 
Perhaps somebody there can _shed some light_ on it.


----------



## stk10767 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll see if anyone is interested. I'm not a collector or anything so hopefully someone will make a nice home for it..


----------

